# odds and ends  hit and miss engine



## steam58 (Nov 3, 2010)

where can i get the plan for the odds and ends hit and miss engine


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 3, 2010)

You might try doing a google search for them.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 4, 2010)

steam58  said:
			
		

> where can i get the plan for the odds and ends hit and miss engine



The plans are in the book-The Shop Wisdom of Phil Duclos. Published by the village press. Try to contact them.

Their are 6-sets of I.C. engine plans in this book.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0941653048/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/819

-MB


----------



## cadillac2 (Sep 30, 2011)

There are several Hit/Miss Engine plans at Model Engine Builder magazine......


----------



## pkastagehand (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought I'd revisit this old topic since I just started looking for these plans too. I haven't been able to find a copy of "The Shop Wisdom of Phil Duclos". Apparently out of print with no plans to reprint. Village Press will make copies of the magazine article for a (steep) price. I haven't decided yet if I'm _that_ interested.

I have Two Shop Masters which has some other Phil Duclos engines in it but I'm not as interested in those; except maybe the gearless one.

Paul


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 21, 2011)

What do you call steep, as set of drawings for a hit & miss could typically cost $40-50.

J


----------



## slick95 (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is a copy for sale in Canada. The only copy I could find with a Google search:

http://www.yesteryeartoys.ca/c248085p16604524.2.html

Great book, fun engine to build and run.

Jeff


----------



## nx06563 (Dec 1, 2011)

What a shame its out of print. There are some sites that say you can download it for free but they look a little risky and I don't know what the copyright laws would think of it.

It is a great book, I have built the odds and ends, and the six cycle engines and they run beautifully. I also built the collet chuck for my 9" south bend lathe and with a little modification to the design I can chuck up to 5/8" dia. bars and pass them thru the spindle and chuck. Makes it convienient to cut short pieces off a long bar. If anyone is interested let me know and I'll post a picture.

Keep looking its a great book especially for a rookie like me.


----------



## pkastagehand (Jan 16, 2012)

See if a library has the Shop Wisdom of Phil Duclos book. I was able to get it on inter-library loan. I could be wrong and setting myself up for trouble by saying this, but you may be able to make a copy if you can find the book as long as it is for you not for mass reproducing and reselling. Fair use or something to that effect. Of course it may only apply to copying small portions of books you actually own. I don't know; never read the copyright laws and definitely not a lawyer.


----------

